# The Furnace



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Some of the Otter Lake attendees know my furnace wasn't working and that I was planning to take it to Garick for warranty work. When I called to set up the appointment, the service manager asked if I had an air compressor - I do. He suggested I use it to blow into the exhaust vents on the outside of the TT.

I've removed many spider clogs from the refrigerator propane tubes over the years and I had pulled the couch, and tried to find such a tube on the furnace. I was unable to see anything and it appeared that it was a sealed unit. I explained that to the service manager and he said that there is indeed that type of tube up in the exhaust pipes of the furnace.

So, today I got out the shop vac and the air compressor, and vacuumed it out and blew it out. Eureka! It works. Aint life grand? Now I can start planning my cold weather trips again.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great News Scott







............Keep us posted on those winter trips b/c we might just be joining you now that we have a generator









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You used heat at Otter Lake??? I didn't think it was that cold???









Glad you got the problem fixed!!

Gary


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Some of the Otter Lake attendees know my furnace wasn't working and that I was planning to take it to Garick for warranty work. When I called to set up the appointment, the service manager asked if I had an air compressor - I do. He suggested I use it to blow into the exhaust vents on the outside of the TT.
> 
> I've removed many spider clogs from the refrigerator propane tubes over the years and I had pulled the couch, and tried to find such a tube on the furnace. I was unable to see anything and it appeared that it was a sealed unit. I explained that to the service manager and he said that there is indeed that type of tube up in the exhaust pipes of the furnace.
> 
> So, today I got out the shop vac and the air compressor, and vacuumed it out and blew it out. Eureka! It works. Aint life grand? Now I can start planning my cold weather trips again.


This is good to know -- will become my first thing to try if ever my furnace, or maybe even water heater, ever stop working.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> You used heat at Otter Lake??? I didn't think it was that cold???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I didn't Gary . . . . . . . . . . THE FURNACE WASN'T WORKING!!!!









And you used yours. Don't lie.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope I don't need heat this weekend while camping on the beach in Carpinteria,CA.









I'm glad the fix didn't cost any money or your time. Thanks for letting us all know about that fix.

Beerman


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Scott
Glad to hear you solve that just in time for winter camping









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Two thumbs up
















Thor


----------

